# You're wrong, but that's okay movie thread.



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Certain movies I feel like were not given its due and overlook and cast out without giving it the proper chance it should have gotten.


This thread we discuss* constructively * about those movies as to why we feel like it wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Saving Private Ryan *

As I have a huge interest in WWII history, I found this movie to be quite excellent especially the landing of Omaha Beach scene was extremely graphic. I appreciate the emotion the try to portray in the film and the sense of Brotherhood each soldier had for each other. I feel like this movie was not overrated in any way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

Huey hijacking Rukia's idea. Smh


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

> I feel like this movie was not overrated in any way.



You're wrong but that's okay.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Huey hijacking Rukia's idea. Smh



You're Wrong, but that's Okay.

I am basically stealing Stunna bandwagon personality momentarily .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

>Huey making a thread about people being wrong

Oh the irony


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Even when it appears I am wrong, I am right because I could have been right therefore I was right .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2013)

And that was the day he started to ghettoize the movie people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> And that was the day he started to *ghettoize* the movie people.



What the fuck is ghettoize? .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Detective has fooled you into thinking people give a shit about Canada Yasha


Para is wrong about Toronto.  And that is totally okay.  I don't expect much from him anyway.  It's actually pretty bizarre.  Para has never left LA but he has an opinion on every city in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2013)

There was a new release this week called "Now You See Me".  A couple of people on this board expressed a desire to see it on multiple occasions.  Their names are Grape and Cyphon.  I don't know what trailer they watched.  But the film looks awful.  I would go see M Night's latest before I went and saw that piece of crap.

I'm not mad though.  It's totally okay for them to be wrong.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2013)

Stunna movie selection of some mice moving their cement block home 10 feet over to avoid tracker was a terrible film and waste of animation. No imagination went into that film at all. But its okay to be wrong in Stunna case.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> There was a new release this week called "Now You See Me".  A couple of people on this board expressed a desire to see it on multiple occasions.  Their names are Grape and Cyphon.  I don't know what trailer they watched.  But the film looks awful.  I would go see M Night's latest before I went and saw that piece of crap.
> 
> I'm not mad though.  It's totally okay for them to be wrong.



It's no Spring Breakers, but it's watchable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2013)

I was not gonna give two penis fo this thread (misspelling intended) but then I remembered my post count and also Thor


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2013)

Stunna chose Edward Scissorhands for film club once.  I would assume that he must at least somewhat be a fan of the film since he selected it.  The only reason I am mentioning it here is because we don't have a "you're wrong and that's not okay" thread.  Liking the film is one thing, subjecting another dozen people to it is just cruel.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Stunna chose Edward Scissorhands for film club once.  I would assume that he must at least somewhat be a fan of the film since he selected it.  The only reason I am mentioning it here is because we don't have a "you're wrong and that's not okay" thread.  Liking the film is one thing, subjecting another dozen people to it is just cruel.



Stunna somehow hacked the selecting system, picked every shitty film we watched for the old regime of Film Club, but that's okay.

We needed an excuse to clean house, and that happens at the top.

Grape's CEO 1% status was the casualty, but it was really okay.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2013)

this thread is a low point 

smh


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Parallax said:


> this thread is a low point
> 
> smh



You're Para, but that's okay.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread is obviously Huey's safe haven and atonement to make himself feel better when people disprove his high induced posts.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't know what trailer they watched.  But the film looks awful.



You're wrong, but that's okay. 

The cast looks pretty awesome and the premise looks pretty awesome as well. 

Could be a letdown like a lot of movies but it looks more interesting than most coming out this year.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Stunna chose Edward Scissorhands for film club once.  I would assume that he must at least somewhat be a fan of the film since he selected it.  The only reason I am mentioning it here is because we don't have a "you're wrong and that's not okay" thread.  Liking the film is one thing, subjecting another dozen people to it is just cruel.




O man how can we all be patient with Stunna until now


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> What the fuck is ghettoize? .



to make into or to make similar to a ghetto


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 2, 2013)

Rename this thread to You're okay and that's wrong , make it judgemental and spiteful, like the theatre section


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow. Flame thread.

Reported.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2013)

And you all dissed my thread, I expect an apology in my PM by Para.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2013)

you ain't getting shit :|


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2013)

That's about all I'm gonna get. I'll take it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Parallax said:


> you ain't getting shit :|



Standard Mod response, but that's okay.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> O man how can we all be patient with Stunna until now


Don't be a fool to Rukia's games, Durden.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia is the most straight forward user in the Theatre. He's no onion, with multiple layers and complexities. What you see is what you get.

Dat Blunt Hardworking Personality.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> There was a new release this week called "Now You See Me".  A couple of people on this board expressed a desire to see it on multiple occasions.  Their names are Grape and Cyphon.  I don't know what trailer they watched.  But the film looks awful.  I would go see M Night's latest before I went and saw that piece of crap.
> 
> I'm not mad though.  It's totally okay for them to be wrong.




You're right, and that's more than okay.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2013)

Parallax said:


> you ain't getting shit :|



That's what my wife said to me on the wedding night.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Yasha said:


> That's what my wife said to me on the wedding night.



Did you have to use the backup seduction contingency plan, as discussed?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2013)

That's a subtle way of saying no anal. 

Front door is agape and salivating, like a mouth of Angler fish's.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2013)

Taleran watched Robocop last week.  And if you read his review you could tell that he was really excited; giddy almost.  Parallax interrupted his excitement by claiming that Iron Man 3 was the superior film.  smh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2015)

Time to Bring this thread back from dead I think


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

Some people seem to think that Batman vs Superman is going to be some grand film.  That it is going to over a billion dollars.  It's a Zach Snyder production!

These people are wrong.  And it is totally okay that they are wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

a better version of this thread already exists anyway


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm just saying, my thread is older, more successful, and broader than this one


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm just saying, my thread is older, more successful, and broader than this one



Quality over Quantity curious George


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 2, 2015)

So this is one of those threads where forum friends play out in jokes and post catty comments to each other like a Sex In The City episode with more hair and aspergers. 

Five stars.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna movie selection of some mice moving their cement block home 10 feet over to avoid tracker was a terrible film and waste of animation. No imagination went into that film at all. But its okay to be wrong in Stunna case.



The owl was mystical as fuck though


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Some people seem to think that Batman vs Superman is going to be some grand film.  That it is going to over a billion dollars.  It's a Zach Snyder production!
> 
> These people are wrong.  And it is totally okay that they are wrong.



Some people think BvS is gonna flop but it's totally ok for them and their ☻☻☻☻☻☻.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

Most people didn't like Jennifer's Body.  These people are wrong.  I really enjoyed it.  Megan Fox looked great.  Jennifer was a fun character.  And I think the movie is actually pretty damn funny.  Especially the band with Adam Brody.  I watched it opening night.  And I bought the blu ray.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

Rukia are u srs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

Funny my wife and I enjoyed it too Rukia


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

my thread is still better


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't forget Stunna.  I selected Ginger Snaps for film club once too.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

my post was about you bumping this thread, not the movie; I haven't seen Jennifer's Body :byakuya


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

Stunna.  I looked for the unpopular opinion thread.  Couldn't find it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

I got'chu, fam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Most people didn't like Jennifer's Body.  These people are wrong.  I really enjoyed it.  Megan Fox looked great.  Jennifer was a fun character.  And I think the movie is actually pretty damn funny.  Especially the band with Adam Brody.  I watched it opening night.  And I bought the blu ray.



Why are we learning about this _now_?

you're acting like this was something you had to get off your chest.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

About Days of Future Past.  Not only is it not good.  It is actually pretty freaking awful.

There is barely any action in this movie.  People complain about the villains in Marvel movies.  But Peter Dinklage turns in one of the worst villain performances I have ever seen in a comic book movie.  The X-Men never actually found any success against the Sentinels.  The Sentinels were the only reason anyone was interested in this piece of crap.

I think Sharon Stone was better in Catwoman.  Once again.  This is a Mystique film disguised as an X-Men film.  They have this big star (Jennifer Lawrence) so they decided to make her the focus of the film.  And if I am being honest, I'm still not sure that I consider her a good Mystique.  Fassbender and McAvoy are the only reliable people in this franchise as far as I am concerned.

Once again there is too much Wolverine in an X-Men film.  There was no reason to send him back to the past.  That was really fucking silly.  And they used this opportunity to completely change the past and reset the entire franchise.  Probably because they want to make 4-5 more of these things.

Days of Future Past deserves a D.

And anyone that gives it a higher grade is wrong.  But that's okay.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2015)

Rukia is on a trolling spree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I got'chu, fam



Terrible thread name, lacking creativity.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

Blame Para.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

So you needed someone else to help you name a thread? No wonder that barely get a bump.


----------

